# emerge gtk+ scheitert an libexpat.so.0

## markusk21

Hallo,

revdep-rebuild -X versucht unter anderem  x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13 zu mergen. Leider bricht das emerge mit folgenden Meldungen ab:

 *Quote:*   

> (cd .libs && rm -f im-viqr.la && ln -s ../im-viqr.la im-viqr.la)
> 
> ../../gtk/gtk-query-immodules-2.0 im-xim.la  im-am-et.la im-cedilla.la im-cyrillic-translit.la im-inuktitut.la im-ipa.la im-thai.la im-ti-er.la im-ti-et.la im-viqr.la  > gtk.immodules
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/work/gtk+-2.10.13/gtk/.libs/lt-gtk-query-immodules-2.0: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Ich habe bereits  emerge expat --oneshot durchlaufen lassen, ohne Probleme.

Danach wird ein 

```
revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0
```

 nahegelegt, was aber auch mit obigem Fehler abbricht.

Wie krieg ich das sonst unter Kontrolle?

Gruß

Markus

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Wie sieht es aus nach einem

```
env-update

source /etc/profile
```

----------

## Necoro

Aus längeren Versuchen svn mit der neuen libexpat zum Laufen zu bringen, hab ich gelernt, dass man dependencies zu erst kompilieren sollte  :Wink:  (revdep-rebuild hat da nicht immer die richtige Reihenfolge) ...

Versuch einfach erstmal alles andere (was jetzt nicht Programme sind, die GTK benötigen) neu zu bauen - und denn nochmal gtk

----------

## markusk21

Danke für eure Tipps. Ich werde sie nachher noch abarbeiten.

Der emerge läuft aber jetzt trotzdem durch mit einem einfachen  

ln -s : /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0 -> libexpat.so.1.5.2

----------

## nikaya

 *markusk21 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der emerge läuft aber jetzt trotzdem durch mit einem einfachen  
> 
> ln -s : /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0 -> libexpat.so.1.5.2

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4188725.html#4188725

----------

## markusk21

Danke für den Hinweis. 

Ich werde nach dem emerge dann den link wieder löschen und alles noch mal durchlaufen lassen.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *markusk21 wrote:*   

> Danke für den Hinweis. 
> 
> Ich werde nach dem emerge dann den link wieder löschen und alles noch mal durchlaufen lassen.

 

Vermutlich werden dann aber sämtliche Links wieder defekt sein. (Trotzdem ist es denkbar, dass es auf eine gewisse, wenn auch sehr umständliche Weise die Lösung ein Stück näher bringt)

----------

## markusk21

Gtk ist wohl durchgelaufen, jedenfalls schlägt revdep-rebuild es nicht mehr vor.

Aber die kde-pakete wollen nicht.

kdelibs hat mehrere Fehlermeldungen der Art:

 *Quote:*   

> libexpat.so.0: Kann die Shared-Object-Datei nicht öffnen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

 

Wieso sucht er überhaupt danach? 

env-update habe ich gemacht, nachdem ich den link gelöscht hatte.

----------

